# voyage/rencontre émotion



## cabbagetyf

Bonjour à tous,

Lors de la lecture d'un blog, j'ai trouvé une structure comme 'nom + émotion' dont je ne comprends pas le sens.
Le mot 'émotion' y apparaît plusieurs fois comme:

Voyage *émotion* car il s'y rend de juillet à octobre 1945, à la fin de guerre.

Rencontres *émotions* dans l'hôtel (...) 

_*Emotion*_ lors de la rencontre avec le canadien Mark Béthune, petit fils du Dr Béthune, qui demandera des pansements et des médicaments (...)

L'《émotion》 s'emploie comme un adj dans les premières 2 phrases. 

PS: Je vous fournis le lien pour plus d'informations détaillées concernant l'article. Association Jean-Augustin Bussière


----------



## dgsavoie

Dans les deux cas, il s'agit de qualifier le nom.
"Voyage souvenir" s'il remonte dans ses souvenirs  etc. C'est assez souvent utilisé"
"Voyage découverte" "parcours santé" etc. Ca définit le point/but principal du nom qui précède.

Pour la dernière phrase, il s'agit juste d'une tournure. "Il y a eu beaucoup d'émotion lors de la rencontre..."


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci dgsavoie,

Si j'ai bien compris, ça veut dire que dans les deux cas 'voyage émotion' et 'rencontres émotions', siginifient 'voyage ou rencontres pleins d'émotions'.

Et pour la tournure 'il y a beaucoup d'émotions', est-il toujours correct de la simplifier en n'utilisant que 'émotion'? (seulement pour le mot "émotion' ou pour d'autres noms aussi?)
Puisqu'il y a encore deux phrases avec 'émotion' dans le blog.

Emotion quand il rencontre ...
Emotion enfin...


----------



## dgsavoie

cabbagetyf said:


> Merci dgsavoie,
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, ça veut dire que dans les deux cas 'voyage émotion' et 'rencontres émotions', siginifient 'voyage ou rencontres pleins d'émotions'.


C'est bien ça.



cabbagetyf said:


> Et pour la tournure 'il y a beaucoup d'émotions', est-il toujours correct de la simplifier en n'utilisant que 'émotion'? (seulement pour le mot "émotion' ou pour d'autres noms aussi?)
> Puisqu'il y a encore deux phrases avec 'émotion' dans le blog.
> 
> Emotion quand il rencontre ...
> Emotion enfin...



Toujours correct, je ne sais pas. Disons que c'est un style. Personnellement, je ne l'utilise quasiment jamais, et si je le fais, essentiellement dans un inventaire.


----------



## cabbagetyf

MERCI !


----------



## Micia93

dgsavoie said:


> Pour la dernière phrase, il s'agit juste d'une tournure. "Il y a eu beaucoup d'émotion lors de la rencontre..."



Et bien tu vois, j'aurais mis "émotion" au pluriel, là! (sans doute, à cause de "beaucoup")


----------



## cabbagetyf

Bonjour Micia,

Vous avez tout a fait raison et je pense que c'était un typo dans la phrase proposée par dgsavoie.

Mais dans mon exemple dans #1, si on traduit les deux phrases comme 

un voyage/des recontres plein(es) d'émotions
il y a eu beaucoup d'émotions dans le voyages/les rencontres

On peut toujours utiliser la forme plurielle. Alors qu'il est intéressant de voir que le mot 'émotion' s'emploie comme un adjectif qui s'accorde avec le nom précédent dans la structure 'nom+émotion'.e


----------



## Nanon

« Beaucoup d'émotion lors de la rencontre » : le pluriel n'est pas obligatoire. À comparer avec _beaucoup de chagrin / beaucoup de bonheur / beaucoup de colère / beaucoup de..._ qui reflètent l'intensité et non la diversité (pluriel) de ces émotions.
Avec l'émotion, on a aussi la _séquence émotion_ (dans un film, par exemple : le moment qui fait venir la larme à l'œil).
_Voyage / rencontre émotion, image choc, instant tendresse, moment phare..._ On aime ou on n'aime pas, mais la mise en apposition d'un nom est un procédé très productif.


----------



## dgsavoie

Je confirme ce que dit Nanon. Ce n'était pas une faute de ma part.


----------



## Micia93

Au temps pour moi (comme on dit maintenant, à place de "autant pour moi"!), c'est peut-être parce que je considère *plusieurs* émotions *intenses*, qu'une seule!
Mais, je ne vais pas jouer la mauvaise foi, Nanon et dgsavoie avez raison tous les deux, tout est une question de ressenti!


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci à tous.

A Nanon,



Nanon said:


> « Beaucoup d'émotion lors de la rencontre » : le pluriel n'est pas obligatoire. À comparer avec _beaucoup de chagrin / beaucoup de bonheur / beaucoup de colère / beaucoup de..._ qui reflètent l'intensité et non la diversité (pluriel) de ces émotions.
> Avec l'émotion, on a aussi la _séquence émotion_ (dans un film, par exemple : le moment qui fait venir la larme à l'œil).
> _Voyage / rencontre émotion, image choc, instant tendresse, moment phare..._ On aime ou on n'aime pas, mais la mise en apposition d'un nom est un procédé très productif.



Elle sont intéressantes ces structures avec un nom étant procédé. 
Mais quand on l'emploie, qu'est-ce que c'est la différence entre elle et la structure conventionnelle avec un adjectif. Disons, une image choc et une image choquante, est-ce que la différence est-elle juste au niveau du registre de langue ?


----------



## dgsavoie

Un image choc, c'est une image qui frappe,, qui transmet beaucoup de choses, mais elle n'est pas forcément choquante. De même qu'une image choquante peut être une image qui montre quelque chose que la morale réprouve, mais sans être choc pour autant.


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci !

Mais je n'ai pas bien compris l'idée que 'une image qui frappe n'est pas forcément choquante'.

Par exemple l'image/la photo que le petit garçon syrien s'est noyé à la plage est bien une image choquante et qui nous frappe en même temps.
Pourriez-vous préciser la différence en montrant un ou deux exemples? Merci en avance !


----------



## dgsavoie

L'image du petit syrien noyé est à la fois choc et choquante.
La photo d'un homme embrassant une prostituée peut être choquante mais n'est pas choc. L'aspect choquant est lié à la morale de celui qui regarde la photo.
L'aspect "choc" dépend plus de son utilisation. Une photo d'un arbre mort n'est pas choquante. Mais si elle est mise en première page du Times pour illustrer une pollution par exemple, elle peut devenir "choc". 

Pour le dire autrement, une image choquante nous révulse, une image choc nous interpelle.


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci dgsavoir, c'est compris !

Une image choquante peut nous fait horreur ou nous rappelle la répulsion; alors qu'une image choc peut nous faire réfléchir davantage à ce qui se trouve derrière elle.


----------



## dgsavoie

C'est ça.


----------



## Nanon

Avec _choc / choquant_, il y a une légère différence de sens. Avec _voyage (rencontre) émouvant(e) / voyage (rencontre) émotion_, la différence de sens n'est pas flagrante : c'est plutôt une différence de style. Ici, l'apposition est un peu plus expressive, un peu plus journalistique.


----------



## cabbagetyf

Merci


----------

